# Nicolas König,Anneliese und die Rettungsflieger 7X Grosse Bilder und collagen



## DER SCHWERE (2 Okt. 2011)

Die Crew der Fernsehserie
Die Rettungsfleger




 

 

 



Ihr Fluggerät. Bell-UH-1D
genannt 
Anneliese

Rufname SAR 71 Hamburg



 

 

 

 


Das ende von Anneliese (der real existierenden)

SAR 71 (Christoph 29) - Der Rettungshubschrauber in Hamburg


SAR 71 - Der Rettungsflug in den Tod

Hamburg steht unter Schock: Fünf Menschen kommen beim Absturz des Bundeswehrhubschraubers Anneliese ums Leben

Es sollte ein ganz normaler Routineflug für „Annelise“ werden. Einer, wie er rund 2.000 Mal im Jahr für die Besatzung des Rettungshubschraubers SAR 71 vom Bundeswehrkrankenhaus Wandsbek vorkommt. Doch es wurde ein Flug in den Tod. Neun Minuten nach dem Start stürzte die Maschine in Hummelsbüttel ab. In den Trümmern starben Pilot Didi S., seine Kameraden Michael K. und Dirk v. S., die Bundeswehrärztin Karim H. und Notarzt Claus G. vom Krankenhaus Heidberg.

Um 9.21 Uhr geht der erste Notruf in der Einsatzzentrale der Feuerwehr ein. „Hier am Lademannbogen ist der Rettungshubschrauber abgestürzt“, meldet sich ein aufgeregter Anrufer. Die Feuerwehr schickt sofort ein Großaufgebot zum Unglücksort. Ihnen bietet sich ein Bild der Zerstörung: Die Maschine ist zwischen dem Gewerbegebiet und dem dortigen Kleingartenverein 501 in einer Böschung zerschellt.

Kerosingeruch liegt in der Luft, die Reste der Maschine, von der nur noch die orangefarbene Tür durch das zersplitterter Geäst leuchtet, stehen in Flammen. Die Feuerwehrmänner versuchen alles, um die Besatzung aus dem Hubschrauber zu holen. „Der Brand war vermutlich erst nach dem Aufschlag entstanden“, sagt Feuerwehrsprecher Peter Braun. „Den hatten wir schnell im Griff.“

Trotzdem kommt für die Besatzung jede Hilfe zu spät. Der Aufprall, der die Kabine der Maschine zu einem unförmigen Klumpen Blech verformt hat, ließ ihnen keine Chance. Viele Feuerwehrmänner reagieren geschockt – für sie ist dieser Einsatz keine Routine, denn in den Trümmern liegen ihre Bekannten von früheren gemeinsamen Einsätzen. „Mehrere Kollegen mussten vom Kriseninterventionsteam betreut worden.“, sagt Braun.

Nur ein Steinwurf weiter steckt der fast 15 Meter lange Rotor des Hubschraubers in einem Kleintransporter, der auf dem Parkplatz der Firma Schindler steht. Das Dach des Wagen ist bis zum Sitz eingedrückt – hätte hier jemand am Steuer gesessen, er hätte keine Chance gehabt. Hinter den Fenstern des Bürogebäudes stehen geschockte Mitarbeiter. Sie ahnen, wie knapp sie der Katastrophe entkommen waren.

Am Unglücksort spielen sich unterdessen dramatische Szenen ab. Der Vater des Notarztes hat im Radio von dem Unglück gehört. „Er hatte sofort ein flaues Gefühl und war mit dem Fahrrad hierher geeilt“, erzählt ein Feuerwehrmann. Die furchtbare Ahnung des Mannes wird am Lademannbogen zur grausamen Realität. Polizisten bringen den Mann nach Hause. Auch ein Oberfeldwebel, der die Opfer gut kannte, und eine Augenzeugin müssen die Rettungskräfte betreuen. Beide haben einen Schock erlitten. Er ist so schwer, dass sie später ins Krankenhaus müssen.

Auch Innensenator Ronald Schill, der kurz nach dem Absturz in Hummelsbüttel eintrifft, haben die Geschehnisse sichtlich mitgenommen. „Es ist besonders tragisch, weil es sich bei diesem Hubschrauber um ein Fluggerät handelt, mit dessen Einsätzen in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten tausende Menschenleben gerettet wurden.“ Auch Bürgermeister Ole von Beust (CDU), SPD-Chef Olaf Scholz und andere Politiker drücken ihr Mitgefühl aus: „Das ausgerechnet Menschen, die sich selbst für die Rettung anderer einsetzen, bei einem solchen Unglück sterben, ist

erschütternd“, so von Beust. Olaf Scholz äußerte sich ähnlich: „Ich weiß, mit welchem Engagement die Hamburger Lebensretter ihre Arbeit tun. Wir sollten die Einsatzbereitschaft dieser Menschen nie vergessen.“

Warum die Maschine abgestürzt ist, bleibt zunächst unklar. Ein Neunjähriger will eine Explosion gesehen haben. „Danach hat der Hubschrauber einen Looping gemacht“, meint der Kleine. Mehrere Zeugen berichten davon, dass die Maschine lotrecht nach unten stürzte. Zudem hätten sich einzelne Teile schon vor dem Absturz gelöst. „Ich habe aus dem Fenster meines Zimmers gesehen wie der Hubschrauber plötzlich steil nach oben ging, dann hat er sich nach hinten weggedreht, ein Teil ist abgeflogen und er ist nach unten gefallen“, sagt die Zeugin Kimberly Borchert. Ein älteren Mann berichtet, der Rotor habe sich während des Fluges abgelöst, daraufhin sei die Maschine „wie ein Stein abgestürzt“.

Was wirklich zu dem Absturz führte, wird vermutlich erst in einigen Wochen feststehen. Mittlerweile haben Experten des Luftfahrtbundesamtes aus Braunschweig und der Generalflugsicherheit aus Köln die Ermittlungen an sich gezogen. Zuvor hatten Spezialisten des Landeskriminalamtes die Unglücksstelle untersucht und eine erste Spurensicherung durchgeführt. „Man muss von einem technischen Defekt ausgehen. Vermutlich hat sich im Flug der Rotor gelöst“, sagt ein Beamter, der ungenannt bleiben möchte. Dafür spräche auch das Bild an der Unfallstelle: Bäume sind nur in unmittelbarer Nähe der zerschellten Kabine zersplittert. „Wäre der Rotor beim Aufprall noch dran gewesen, wären die Schäden viel schwerer gewesen. Der Rotor selbst scheint wie ein Stein auf den Transporter gefallen zu sein.“

Noch während Feldjäger den von der Polizei hermetisch abgeriegelten Bereich übernehmen und zum „militärischen Sicherheitsbereich“ erklären, werden die Angehörigen der Opfer informiert. Darunter ist auch die Frau von Assistenzarzt Claus G. Sie hatte erst vor einem Jahr eine kleine Tochter bekommen.



QUELLE: Welt am Sonntag 15.03.2002​

Was dann noch alles geschah, bitte selber im Netz suchen. Ich wasche hier keine schmutzige Wäsche, sondern möchte etwas Information kund tun.


----------



## Tokko (2 Okt. 2011)

Besten Dank fürs teilen.


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2011)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------

